# Angel Glow or Angel Eyes?? That is the Question



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been checkinginto both AngelsEyes & Angel Glow for the tear stain. AngelsEyes is the only one of the two that would answer my question as to what the difference in the two are. I was told Angel Eyes has nothing added like artificial colorings or wheat or corn that can add to the staining problem. Angel Glow has not bothered to respond. Does anyone know which one is the best. I read on Angel Glows website that it does have a lot of additives and colorings and the list of ingridients listed on AngelsEyes website is beef liver, protien, fat, fiber,and ash. What to do??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I had the same question and posted to the group without a whole lot of responses. I also emailed both Angel Eyes and Angel Glow. Angel Eyes responded but nothing from Angel Glow. I do like what I see from Angel Eyes but I am not happy with how they copy everything from the Angel Glow site. I think they should make themselves different and special although the products are similiar.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I purchased the Angels Glow and brought it to my Vet to read the ingriedents because she says Chloe has allergies. When my Vet read the ingriedents she said not to give it to Chloe. There are things in there that she could have a reaction to. She said she would do some research and get back to me. She called me later that evening and said she researched on the internet and found Angels' Eyes. She read the ingriedents and advised me to try that. I returned the Angels Glow with an explanation that my baby could have problems with it and then I ordered the Angels' Eyes. This is the 2nd day that I have given it to the girls. Chloe takes it with no problem sprinkled on her food, Katie on the other hand prefers it rolled in cream cheese, go figure. Can't give any results yet.

Lynda


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks guys for you input I have ordered some of the Angels Eyes for my Macy b/c I liked the fact they responed to me & their product has no additives such as the colorings etc. Thanks again


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

wow







I didn't even know there was another product. And the fact that your vet told you not to use it because of bad stuff in it makes sence.. I use Angle glow on Summer







and she does inch off and on, never made the connection till now, it might be the angle glow







( it does work on her eyes ) but I will try the Angel eyes sounds better.Thanks I learn something new all the time on this site








I have to







my Vet seems to think I 'm VERY informed about the breed


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

So I went to order Angels Eyes today but when I got to checkout .. the shipping was CRAZY. I ended up ordering Angel Glow because they have reasonable shipping costs and it has worked well for most people! I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

After using the product can you give us some feedback??

Thanks,
Marie & Pacino


----------



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

I use angel eyes. By accident- I guess, I met the owner and have her business card. She was very humble etc. I have enjoyed the product.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! I will let you know when my order comes & I have used the product.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been using Angel's Glow for a while now, and I really am pleased with the results. For me, pink paws was really a problem. I am happy to report that we have no more pink paws (as you can see in my signature photo). As far as the ingredients go, if your dog does not have a problem with food allergies to products like corn and wheat, then you should be ok. I got the ok from my vet to use this product. She said there is no problem using it long term per the instructions. So that's what we've been doing. Some days her staining seems to come back, but it only lasts until I wash her face, then it seems to disappear again.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anyone now the web site for the Angel Eyes I would like to check it out 
thanks


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.angelseyesonline.com/


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wonder what happens if you pour the powder into the water instead of the water into the powder? They are very adamant about it...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Charmypoo, what was the shipping cost for the Angel Eyes? I was hoping to find it before I hit the check out button[/B]


It was $9.50 for the US and $16 or $36 (something like that) for shipping to Canada. I went to Angels Glow and it was only $4.50 to ship to Canada and they also had a $3 discount on the package I bought. 

You can go through to the second last step and they will show you the shipping charges. It's not obvious since it is embedded in a bunch of text!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

This is where I got my Angels' Eyes and the shipping was FREE.

http://www.botanicaldog.com/angels_eyes.php



Lynda


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> This is where I got my Angels' Eyes and the shipping was FREE.
> 
> http://www.botanicaldog.com/angels_eyes.php
> 
> ...


Have you been using Angel's Eyes? What did you think?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140519
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started to use it on the 11th of this month so I cannot see any results yet. They do take it with no trouble, well, Chloe will eat it spinkled on her food but I had to roll it in cream cheese for Katie. This morning I gave it to both of them mashed in cottage cheese. They gobbled it right up. They are always starving in the morning so I give it to them before I put their food dish out for the day. This way I am sure they are getting it all.

Lynda


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Just wondering for those that use the Angel Eyes if you are having the same great results as those who use the Angel Glow???


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I actually put distilled water into a CatIT water filter system. I clean their faces once a day. 2-3 times a day ... I can't even bring myself to wash my own face 3 times...hehehe.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I purchased my Angels Eyes from Botanical Dog & received free shipping. I just made my purchase a couple of days ago so it is not here yet I am very anxious to start Macy on it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use Angel's Glow and it worked fantastic! I gave it to them for about two weeks and then stopped. That was about a month ago and they're eyes are still great! Now I've ordered a couple of combs and a brush from Chris Christensen products....I must be nuts to spend $82.00 to brush their hair...I can't even tell my husband cause he'll think I'm nuts!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I received my order for Angels Eyes & today is the 4th day Macy eats it mixed in cottage cheese or mashed up sweet potatoes she gobbles it down. I will let you know the result.


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

We use ANGELS'EYES and have had success with both our malts. Their stains are completely gone. Our vet checked out the ingredients and said the product was harmless. It is a mild anti biotic, and the directions advise you how to cut down. I also spoke with the owner on the phone who was very open and answered all of my questions. Give it a try, you'll probably be more than satisfied with the product....Good luck Len


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just started Buster and SweetPea on Angel Eyes, so I don't know how well it works but they eat it right up when mixed in there food. When I tried Angels Glow with Buster he wouldn't touch the stuff know matter what. I would think it work just as well since they both have tylan in them. Buster and Sweet Pea have mild staining.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I used Angels Glow last year for 2 weeks, after that her stains have been gone! I have not used it since and it has been a good 6 months. And her eyes were very badly stained. I even thought after having her haircut they would have been a little better but as you can see they weren't. Maybe it was her teething I have no clue, but the difference Angels Glow has made has really impressed me.



Before:










After: about 2 weeks ago ( the dark part is just a shadow)


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I is unbelievable today is day 8 and Macy's tear stains are almost completely gone. I will get a before & after pic posted soon. I am sold on Angels Eyes.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> This is where I got my Angels' Eyes and the shipping was FREE.
> 
> http://www.botanicaldog.com/angels_eyes.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that website. I am going to order it now! I have debated on this for a long time, his stains arent that bad, but it would be nice if he didnt have any. I am going to take the plunge and get it though. How long does the bottle last? Rex's stylist recommended Eye Envy as well and I see I can get it at the same website, should I do both or try the Angel Eyes first?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I just ordered the Angel Eyes for Wilson. I am also wondering how long a bottle lasts. It says it's only 1 oz!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> I just ordered the Angel Eyes for Wilson. I am also wondering how long a bottle lasts. It says it's only 1 oz![/B]


I wonder that too! I am hoping awhile, Rex is already quite a high maintenence malt! I just completed my order, hope it comes soon!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

According to the website, Wilson would get 1/2 tsp once a day. There are roughly 6 teaspoons in a fluid ounce. So by that calculation it would last 12 days. 

I hope he doesn't have to take it for too much longer than that- it could get expensive!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140519
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just do the Angel's Eyes. Mine have been on it for about three weeks now and I definately see a difference. I have used Eye Envy and Diamond Eye and never found either of them to do any good. So far I am very pleased with the Angel's Eyes. When they 1st went on it I was giving them a 1/4 tsp but it was making their stool very soft so I called Botanicaldog and they called the manufacture and called me back and said to cut the dose down to 1/4 tps and give with rice for a few days until stool became firm again. I did that for about 4 days then discontinued the rice and they are on still on the 1/4 tsp.

When I ordered they had two different size bottles. I got the bigger one because I have two furbabies but I would think the smaller one would be fine for only one furbaby. There is an expiration on the bottle so don't get more than you need. Ask when you order it. 

Lynda


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148265
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do your babies weigh? Rex teeters back and forth from 5.2 at most to right under 5. I was thinking when we get it I should go with the under 5 pound weight and do the 1/4 tsp? I just ordered the small bottle to see how it works for him first. It has already been shipped and says I should receive in 2-9 days, so I hope to have him started on it by the end of this coming week. I cant wait! We have to get him prettied up family is visiting in a month!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't notice any difference at all using the Eye Envy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148412
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just do the Angel's Eyes. Mine have been on it for about three weeks now and I definately see a difference. I have used Eye Envy and Diamond Eye and never found either of them to do any good. So far I am very pleased with the Angel's Eyes. When they 1st went on it I was giving them a 1/4 tsp but it was making their stool very soft so I called Botanicaldog and they called the manufacture and called me back and said to cut the dose down to 1/4 tps and give with rice for a few days until stool became firm again. I did that for about 4 days then discontinued the rice and they are on still on the 1/4 tsp.

When I ordered they had two different size bottles. I got the bigger one because I have two furbabies but I would think the smaller one would be fine for only one furbaby. There is an expiration on the bottle so don't get more than you need. Ask when you order it. 

Lynda
[/B][/QUOTE]

How much do your babies weigh? Rex teeters back and forth from 5.2 at most to right under 5. I was thinking when we get it I should go with the under 5 pound weight and do the 1/4 tsp? I just ordered the small bottle to see how it works for him first. It has already been shipped and says I should receive in 2-9 days, so I hope to have him started on it by the end of this coming week. I cant wait! We have to get him prettied up family is visiting in a month!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chloe weighs 4 1/2 lbs and Katie weighs 2 3/4 lbs. I am startting to give them a bit more than the 1/8 tsp now to see if they can tolerate going back up to the 1/4 tsp. I think you were right to get the smaller bottle. If you call and ask them they can tell you exactly how many doses there are in there for the amount you need to use. This stuff has a shelf life. My bottle says "Best By 08/06." If I am not mistaken I think they actually make it up fresh as it is ordered. If I only had one baby I would have ordered the smaller bottle too.

Lynda


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I just ordered the Angel Eyes on Friday and got it Monday (it expires 08/06 as well). I gave it to Rex yesterday, sprinkled it on his dry food, he refused to eat at all yesterday, last night I tried mixing some soft food in with his dry food and he still didnt want it, so that 1/4 tsp was wasted. This morning I tried again, mixing it in food with dog gravy, which I usually wont give him, I stirred the powder in well and he ate the food left the gravy, so maybe he got a little in him, but you could definately see the powder in the gravy. He really detests this stuff, it stinks bad and 1/4 tsp is really a lot considering how little Rex eats anyway. I will keep trying, maybe day 3 tomorrow will go better. As far as day 2 went today, I think I wasted the $24.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, you could always list the remaining bottle on the swap shop here. I'm sure someone would buy it off you......


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Chloe weighs 4 1/2 lbs and Katie weighs 2 3/4 lbs. Lynda[/B]


Wilson weighs more than both of your babies combined!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought the Eye Envy and their "powder" to use afterward. The powder lightens the stain each day but it is back by the next day. I am seeing improvement on Bella's eye tears with the *Angel Eye's* but it is not completely gone. She has been on it for 2 weeks now. I am hoping to see more improvement as she continues to use the product.

Zoe is at the vets today, getting her teeth clean.







I get to pick her up at 5:00 today









Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Does Angel Eyes smell the same or worse than Angels Glow? I haven't gotten my bottle, but I am worried, as Wilson is a picky eater- and tries to bury anything that he doesn't like!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I just ordered the Angel Eyes on Friday and got it Monday (it expires 08/06 as well). I gave it to Rex yesterday, sprinkled it on his dry food, he refused to eat at all yesterday, last night I tried mixing some soft food in with his dry food and he still didnt want it, so that 1/4 tsp was wasted. This morning I tried again, mixing it in food with dog gravy, which I usually wont give him, I stirred the powder in well and he ate the food left the gravy, so maybe he got a little in him, but you could definately see the powder in the gravy. He really detests this stuff, it stinks bad and 1/4 tsp is really a lot considering how little Rex eats anyway. I will keep trying, maybe day 3 tomorrow will go better. As far as day 2 went today, I think I wasted the $24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same problem as you do. I thought 1/4 was a lot too, directions says I have to give him 3/4 but that's way too much. so hard to hide it in any food. what are we going to do????? mine expires 08/06 too. I got it just yesterday. and wasted a lot. but I keep trying. I think it is better if we don't mix it well and I'm going to try to put some on the dish first and put the food on top , that way he can't smell it I hope. maybe I have to disolve it in a little gravy before I put it under his food. I wish they made this without the liver stuff and no smell. maybe we can suggest it to the company.

I also like to know if Angle Glow is smelly?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Rex has to take his heartworm medicine once, I break off a tiny piece of slice cheese and fold it in there, I wonder if we can do the same with the Angel Eyes? I am going to email the company and ask if it is okay to microwave it as well, maybe it will disolve better in the gravy if I do?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I emailed Botanicaldog.com where I ordered the Angel Eyes at and got a very quick response from them! From ordering to shipping to customer service I really like them. Here is what they said: 

"I would try building your little darling up slowly.Try a tiny bit mixed with cheese yogurt,cottage cheese,gravy chunky dog food.The Key is to tricking him!!!!!!

Yes you can heat it....

Also going with th 1/4 tsp is fine once you have tricked him!!!!

Let me know if I can help further..."


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the store too. they were very fast. 

Thanks for asking them. I am looking forward to tonights dinner .... riiiiight









If I have success I let you know. pray for us


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have used the Eye Envy...after a while it did not work. lacey had just a little bit of tearstaining. I use the Angel's Glow. Lacey is a great little eater. I mix it every 3 days with a teaspoon of moist food and she goes crazy. I know when Lacey had to go on a diet about a month ago...nothing buy dry food she went about 2 days without eating. Finally she ate all of her dry food and no problems since. Vet told me she had to lose a pound and with the knee problem we are having I took a hardline and didn't give in at all. Keep a close eye on her to make sure she didn't have low blood sugar and boy did I feel like a bad mommy. I was the one who was feeding her all kinds of things she shouldn't have and then I was the one who had to stop. The only human food she gets now is 2 cheerios when she goes outside and does her business.


----------



## ghd1959 (Jan 31, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well I came home tonight and found out that he had thrown up earlier. so I didn't give him any tonight. I try tomorrow night. Also his poop was different too. He is ok though. I think he threw up on purpose just because he didn't like the smell of it. I just gave him a pinch so very small amount that's why I wanted to give him some more again tonight but I didn't. He ate his usual dinner , real fast too.


----------



## ghd1959 (Jan 31, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149561
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

After I posted yesterday Rex had eaten most of it. This morning he ate about half of the food that I put it in. I only gave him half of his usual amount anyway, but it is still early. It was all in his beard and look like he played in the mud! His poopy was different too, normal consistency, but dark and boy did it stink, just like that powder stuff. I guess he is getting used to it though, little by little. Good luck Sparkey!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am glad to hear Rex is finally starting to eat it. I will keep my fingers crossed that Sparkey jumps on the band wagon! 

I was also impressed with botanicaldog.com, it is pretty much unheard of to get free shipping to Canada! Also, when I placed my order I noticed a coupon code box so I did a google search and found a coupon for 20% off!







I got an email that my order shipped a couple of days ago, so hopefully it will get here soon.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> I am glad to hear Rex is finally starting to eat it. I will keep my fingers crossed that Sparkey jumps on the band wagon!
> 
> I was also impressed with botanicaldog.com, it is pretty much unheard of to get free shipping to Canada! Also, when I placed my order I noticed a coupon code box so I did a google search and found a coupon for 20% off!
> 
> ...


POOO! I didnt even think to search for a coupon! If it works I am sure we will be getting it again though. If not I may try the Eye Envy. I know it is labor intensive, but says it works in 2 to 3 times.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Eye Envy didn't work for me. the only time it worked was when I put the white powder on and it covered the stain







as soon as it rubs off he was back to normal with the tear stains. I must say that it is a little better than the stuff you buy at petco though.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I am glad to hear Rex is finally starting to eat it. I will keep my fingers crossed that Sparkey jumps on the band wagon!
> 
> I was also impressed with botanicaldog.com, it is pretty much unheard of to get free shipping to Canada! Also, when I placed my order I noticed a coupon code box so I did a google search and found a coupon for 20% off!
> 
> ...



What did you search on google? I like coupons


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I just typed botanical dog coupon and I am pretty sure it was the first link on the page, think it was a vegan website.







Any time I roder online I always search for a coupon code, 9 times out of 10 you can find one without looking too hard!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nevermind I found it







If anyone else wants to know its coupon code 105 for 20% off.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank you Kaylees mom


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Macy gobbles hers up in cottage cheese or a small spoon of pumpkin plain from the can no spice added. She loves it either way. Her tear stain is almost completely gone.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok I managed to give Sparkey 1/16th of a tsp in a piece of hamburger. He was sick last week so I just started it again yesterday. I will put a little more tonight in his food. He hates this stuff for sure.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am mixing about 1/4 of the small can of Wellness with a handful of one of the many crunchy foods we have purchsed in the past 2 months that he isnt eating, currently that is the Wellness Venison Smart Solutions and then some water, microwaving it for 20 seconds and stirring it together and then putting in the 1/4 tsp of Angel Eyes, mixing it in well and letting it sit about 5 minutes to cool off and thicken up. He gobbles it all up within 5 minutes! When we went to the vet yesterday she was happy that he was actually gaining a little weight. We have only given him hard food and he doesnt eat that much. At least I know he is getting one good meal a day now, plus it is helping to use some of that other hard food he doesnt like by itself. I am also having to brush his teeth more since he is having some soft food and not all crunchy food. I havent been trimming his eye hair, he goes to the groomer before our trip and I will just let her do it. I was looking today and his hair has grown out about 1/8 inch and is just white! He has been on the Angel Eyes for 9 days as of today! We are 1/2 way through the bottle, so the bottle will only last us about 2 weeks.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok, I've been using it for about 4 or 5 days now. But only 1/16 th of tsp. I swear that is enough. He is 11 lbs and they say give him 3/4







that is just not possible. I give him half of the 1/8 tsp and I think I am seeing results. The red stuff is not coming out and his poop is different so it is doing something. I wont give him 1/4 that is too much I think. I let you know though if the low dosage works as good as the high one. I may go to 1/8 but we'll see.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I just got Angels Glow in the mail this week and tried giving it to L.E. a few nights ago. It doesn't smell too bad at all, but I think she can tell the difference in her food. I'm going to try to mix it with some cheese and see how that goes. She isn't too much of a picky eater, but maybe there was just too much in there. I put 1/4 tsp, but from what you guys have said, maybe I don't have to put that much! I'll try again tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Eye Envy didn't work for me. the only time it worked was when I put the white powder on and it covered the stain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. The white powder helps but the stain is back by the next day







.

Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Look at Macy's new photo we have been using Angel Eyes for about 3 weeks now & the stain is gone she looks so pretty. I only use about 1/8 tsp per day Macy weighs 6lbs. This is the only thing I have found 
that works.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok just to keep track here is Sparkey's picture today with the tear stain and all. I haven't washed his face for a week now







I think it is going away though, used to be dark red.hope it works. He is just depressed here since I put a shirt on him. it is cold tonight and we were going for a walk.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am actually using AngelsGlow and I love the product. I also sent in before and after photos to their company and got a free bottle!







I recieved it a few weeks ago. It's workin great!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've been using Angel's Glow for about 3 weeks, and I can definitely see a difference. I give Dolce 3/4 tsp. per day, mixed in with her canned food. She doesn't seem to mind the taste at all, but she has never been a picky eater. I think I'll try cutting down her dose, since some of you have had good results.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Ok just to keep track here is Sparkey's picture today with the tear stain and all. I haven't washed his face for a week now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE Sparkey's picture - too cute!









Ginny (and Bella and Zoe)


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am on my second week of Angels Glow, we started w/ 1/4 tsp and this wk increased to 1/2 because I really haven't noticed any difference. Ty weighs about 6 lbs so he should be getting the 1/2 tsp. He never has tear staining untill he was about 6 months old, we've tried antibiotic drops without results. I've also had trouble figuring out how to get him to eat it as he is a strictly dry food dog. Finally I discovered that he loves salmon so have kept a piece of salmon in the freezer and give him a little bit every day with the powder. 

I wondered how soon I would notice an improvement.


----------



## jordans (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, we are getting our brand new Maltese in about 4 weeks. At 2 months old she has pretty severe eye staining. I was wondering if using Angel Grow cann affect the teeth (yellowing etc..) since it contains an anitbiotic?

I will probably start with Eye Envy, but I have also ordered Angel Eyes.

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Hi, we are getting our brand new Maltese in about 4 weeks. At 2 months old she has pretty severe eye staining. I was wondering if using Angel Grow cann affect the teeth (yellowing etc..) since it contains an anitbiotic?
> 
> I will probably start with Eye Envy, but I have also ordered Angel Eyes.
> 
> ...


 

I think it might be too early for her to start with Angle Eyes. her tear stain maybe is because of teething. I think I would wait to give her anything like that. This stuff is powerful. I don't think it has any effect on teeth though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's important to know that Angel's Glow contains Tylosin which is an antibiotic. I don't think giving an antibiotic over a long period of time is a good idea. 
I've used Tylan which contains Tylosin for a period of 10 days and then stopped. The eyestain did not return. Tylan is much less expensive than Angel's Glow and doesn't contain wheat or corn which sometimes can be the cause of eyestain due to allergies to these food additives.

Just my two cents


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I didn't notice any difference at all using the Eye Envy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Eye Envy, claims to clean current staining. With regular use all you are doing is keeping the area clean. While the Angel Eyes and Angel Glow attacks the problem of staining from the inside. Claiming to stop the staining from even starting.

I can tell you from our "experiments" Dimond Eyes, didn't work. 
Show Eyes, didn't work. 
Eye Envy, while it did lighten the staining, they didn't go away totally. And the Eye Envy didn't stop the problem. 
The MOM method took the staining away on the current hair, but was HARSH on the hair and the staining returned. 
Angel Eyes, within 3 weeks seems to have stopped the staining, almost magically. As any Maltese Mommy with a stained baby face, can tell you, if it works and is safe, it IS magical. Our doggies did not like the Angel Eyes on their food, so we give it to them, 1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon mixed into one tablespoon of yogart. They LOVE Orange Mango yogart and lap it up, not even giving a second thought about the Angel Eyes.

Every so often Bella Mia will have a little "goopy" stuff in the corner of her eye, but I will just use a cotton ball and collect it for her.

We are VERY happy to have found Angel Eyes!







Also I noticed that if you order Angel Eyes from their web site and send them a before and after photo they will send you a free bottle.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

We bought Angel's Glow several months ago. We started with 1/4 tesp but it did take longer than some other people on the site said for them it took less time. I didn't want to increase the amount so left it at 1.4 tesp. 

In just about 4 weeks his staining went away. He is on his second bottle and is only getting it a couple of days a week. As for the antibotic in it, I talked to several Vets who told me there is such a small amount in the Angel's Glow that is would NOT be harmful. I would never consider giving my Tucker anything that would be harmful to him so I do feel good about what numerous Vets told me.

As for the taste. Tucker loves peanut butter and yogurt. I make sure he is hungry and gets this before he eats his meals.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Connie, I didn't mean to imply anyone would hurt their babies. I'm just stating it IS an antibiotic and vets have differing opinions, especially considering how small these dogs are. I won't give any product containing a form of tetracyclene to any pet as an ongoing diet.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> Connie, I didn't mean to imply anyone would hurt their babies. I'm just stating it IS an antibiotic and vets have differing opinions, especially considering how small these dogs are. I won't give any product containing a form of tetracyclene to any pet as an ongoing diet.[/B]



Oh I know you didn't mean to imply that. I understand what your saying and I can understand your feelings. It took me months and months to make a decision to use it. I won't give it on going either. As a matter of fact by spring he will be off it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We finally received Angel Eyes from Botanical Dog, and I started Wilson on it yesterday. After the trouble Sparkey reported I was worried Wilson wouldn't eat it- well he scooped it up, I think he actually liked the flavour! I started him on 1/8 of tsp instead of the 1/2, just because so many people here reported tummy issues. I will keep giving 1/8 for another day or so and then increase it to 1/4. If I don't see a difference I will increase it to 1/2 tsp, but that just seems like a lot.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Both Angel Eyes and Angel Glow contain tylosin (a form of tetracyclene). This is what is curing the eye stain. Nothing else. This is why I say using Tylan is easier as it is almost pure tylosin and you use a smaller dosage. It's easier to hide in a cheese or pate` treat. It also has a longer expiration date. (refrigerate) After 10 days you can repeat another 10 if needed. After that you usually don't need to repeat it.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Both Angel Eyes and Angel Glow contain tylosin (a form of tetracyclene). This is what is curing the eye stain. Nothing else. This is why I say using Tylan is easier as it is almost pure tylosin and you use a smaller dosage. It's easier to hide in a cheese or pate` treat. It also has a longer expiration date. (refrigerate) After 10 days you can repeat another 10 if needed. After that you usually don't need to repeat it.[/B]


all of your babies are so cute!

where do you tylan? Do you need a vet script?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

You can get Tylan from www.omahavaccine.com" or lots of places online. I'm not sure of the dose I think its just a pinch a day?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it's just a pinch a day. Omaha vaccine carries it or you can look it up on the net. It's a powder in a jar. There are even dosages for dogs and cats now, I believe.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I like coupons too!







Thank you Kylee's mom!!! 

Ginny & Zoe & Bella



> Macy gobbles hers up in cottage cheese or a small spoon of pumpkin plain from the can no spice added. She loves it either way. Her tear stain is almost completely gone.[/B]


How long did it take for Macy's stain to get better? Zoe and Bella eat there Angel Eyes with cottage cheese too and can't wait to get it each morning









Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I had to stop for couple of days. Sparkey had a tummy ache. I hope all the previous ones didn't go to waste and I have to start over. 

I will defiantly ask my vet for next time for Tylan. I am excited about the fact that is less and I can hide it easier.

Thanks for the info

Sparkey really hates this stuff


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I started using Angels Glow about two weeks ago. I have two babies, about 17 pounds and about 5 pounds. Anyway, I didn't want them to have loose stools or stomach aches so I just use less than a quarter tsp. I sprinkle a tiny little bit on my little one's cottage cheese and put the rest onto my big boy's. I am telling you, less than 1/4 tsp for both. I saw results on day two. I give them the dose every other day, that means they have gotten only 5 doses so far and the stains are gone. You cannot believe how I tried everything on my babies from eye envy and every other commercial product to efferdent. peroxide and lemon juice. I am going to cut down to every three days and just wipe off the crusties in between, the red is completely gone. I feel like I have found a miracle.









You will never guess, and I can't believe I made this mistake, but I am using Angel Eyes, not Angel Glow. I hope I didn't cause anyone any problems. ALso I have started just giving a dos one a week and the tear stains are still gone. They still get those eye crusties, but they are not red. Sorry about the confusion. If I had a brain, I'd be dangerous.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

maltsmom, that is great!

We are using Angel Eyes, and Wilson weighs 7.5 lbs. 

I gave Wilson 1/8 tsp for 2 days, and then gave him 1/4 tsp yesterday- that seemed to upset his tummy, so today we are back to 1/8 tsp. I am already seeing a difference! 

The bottle says he should be getting 1/2 tsp- but that just seems like so much. I think I will stick to the 1/8 tsp.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

HI EVEYONE I'M NEW,
I USED ANGEL GLOW I DID NOT LIKE IT.. I HAVE TO TELL YOU I BOUGHT EYE ENVY(ALL NATURAL) IF YOU LOOK AT NEMO IT WORKED GREAT, I UE IT NOW 2 X A WEEK HE HAS NO STAINING AT ALL!!!! YOU BUY THE LIQUID AND POWDER IT'S EXPENSIVE BUT IT STAYS GOOD FOR 3MONTHS..IT' AMAZING..

ALL THE BEST, 
ANDREA ... EYE ENVY.COM( THAT'S THE WEB-SITE)


----------



## blulegend (Jan 14, 2006)

> Both Angel Eyes and Angel Glow contain tylosin (a form of tetracyclene). This is what is curing the eye stain. Nothing else. This is why I say using Tylan is easier as it is almost pure tylosin and you use a smaller dosage. It's easier to hide in a cheese or pate` treat. It also has a longer expiration date. (refrigerate) After 10 days you can repeat another 10 if needed. After that you usually don't need to repeat it.[/B]


So do you use it every day for 10 days? or once in 10 days repeat prn.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=155234
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pinch once a day for 10 days. Then stop a week to see if the stain returns at all. Repeat the 10 days if still staining.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> I think it's important to know that Angel's Glow contains Tylosin which is an antibiotic. I don't think giving an antibiotic over a long period of time is a good idea.
> I've used Tylan which contains Tylosin for a period of 10 days and then stopped. The eyestain did not return. Tylan is much less expensive than Angel's Glow and doesn't contain wheat or corn which sometimes can be the cause of eyestain due to allergies to these food additives.
> 
> Just my two cents
> ...



I called my vet about Tylan and he gave me Panmycin Aqua drops. He said that it is pretty much the same thing, but the Tylan is mostly for cattle and that Panmycin is dogs and cats. He said that it would take about a month to see some results.
I have to give him about .1cc once a day, because he is less than five pounds. 
The pamphlet said that it has a mint chocolate flavor...well Tucker wasn't having that, so I mixed it with apple sauce...and no, he didn't want that either. So now I have a paper plate with a mixture of applesauce, peanut butter and chocolate flavored medicine sitting on my floor. The mixture actually sounds pretty appealing to me, but he's just sniffing it a bit, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Before you give up try giving it to Rex with Yogart. Our doggies wouldn't take it with food either and we tried stuffing it into the cheese they love, NO dice. We also tried putting it into the doggies biskets we bake. NO go. Then we got the yogart idea, and it works! Our doggies LOVE orange/mango yogart and run everytime I open the fridge now, thinking it's THEIR time. HAHAHAHAHAHA

Good luck, it's worth the time put into this.
Melanie




> I just ordered the Angel Eyes on Friday and got it Monday (it expires 08/06 as well). I gave it to Rex yesterday, sprinkled it on his dry food, he refused to eat at all yesterday, last night I tried mixing some soft food in with his dry food and he still didnt want it, so that 1/4 tsp was wasted. This morning I tried again, mixing it in food with dog gravy, which I usually wont give him, I stirred the powder in well and he ate the food left the gravy, so maybe he got a little in him, but you could definately see the powder in the gravy. He really detests this stuff, it stinks bad and 1/4 tsp is really a lot considering how little Rex eats anyway. I will keep trying, maybe day 3 tomorrow will go better. As far as day 2 went today, I think I wasted the $24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> I called my vet about Tylan and he gave me Panmycin Aqua drops. He said that it is pretty much the same thing, but the Tylan is mostly for cattle and that Panmycin is dogs and cats. He said that it would take about a month to see some results.
> I have to give him about .1cc once a day, because he is less than five pounds.
> The pamphlet said that it has a mint chocolate flavor...well Tucker wasn't having that, so I mixed it with apple sauce...and no, he didn't want that either. So now I have a paper plate with a mixture of applesauce, peanut butter and chocolate flavored medicine sitting on my floor. The mixture actually sounds pretty appealing to me, but he's just sniffing it a bit, so I guess we'll see.[/B]


Good luck! I hope Tucker hops on board! 




> Before you give up try giving it to Rex with Yogart. Our doggies wouldn't take it with food either and we tried stuffing it into the cheese they love, NO dice. We also tried putting it into the doggies biskets we bake. NO go. Then we got the yogart idea, and it works! Our doggies LOVE orange/mango yogart and run everytime I open the fridge now, thinking it's THEIR time. HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Good luck, it's worth the time put into this.
> Melanie[/B]


Thanks for the yogurt idea! I couple posts after the one where I wrote Rex wouldnt eat it, he started eating it. I have to mix it in Wellness Duck and Sweet Potato every morning and I hate doing the canned food thing, but he is eating it! So for now we will stick to that method. His stains are starting to grow out well too!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Both Angel Eyes and Angel Glow contain tylosin (a form of tetracyclene). This is what is curing the eye stain. Nothing else. This is why I say using Tylan is easier as it is almost pure tylosin and you use a smaller dosage. It's easier to hide in a cheese or pate` treat. It also has a longer expiration date. (refrigerate) After 10 days you can repeat another 10 if needed. After that you usually don't need to repeat it.[/B]




You know what you're saying here is almost exactly what my vet had told me. Right now I'm using the 
Angels Glow, but when it's gone I'm gonna just ask the vet for the Tylan. It just seems like a better idea. Anyway Mikey's not so crazy about the stuff...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Well guys, I have to say I'm very disappointed. It's been about 10 days or more that I've been using just a little bit 1/8 tsp for Sparkey. He's been sick most of the time. His tummy makes loud noises and He throws up every other day (food) so I'm afraid I have to stop. The stains are not gone. a little better but it's not worth it. I wonder if Tylosin make him sick too. Can a blood test show why his tummy is so sensitive? I mean I can't even give him a little bit cheese or hamburger.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so sorry that Sparkey got sick from it! I think you made the right decision to stop giving it to him.







to you and Sparkey.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is starting his fourth week, he is 5 lbs and I am giving him 1/2 tsp. I started with 1/4 tsp and did not see any results after 2 wks so increased it to 1/2. I still don't see any MAJOR inprovement, there is a little less staining but not alot. 

Anyone else use it and see no improvement?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> I like coupons too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macy had noticable improvement in less than a week. By 3 weeks she looked great I give her less than 1/8 tsp in cottage daily but I plan to go to 3 days per week then 2 and so on. Then just she what it takes for a maintance dose for her she weighs 6 lbs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!









I am happy for both you and Rex, he will be more happy too I think. You will enjoy the results more then you know.

enJOY!
Melanie



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=156350
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vikki (Dec 3, 2005)

Ginny, your babies are very cute and sweet...I like the pram they are in, may I know where you bought it and the price? Thank you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Well guys, I have to say I'm very disappointed. It's been about 10 days or more that I've been using just a little bit 1/8 tsp for Sparkey. He's been sick most of the time. His tummy makes loud noises and He throws up every other day (food) so I'm afraid I have to stop. The stains are not gone. a little better but it's not worth it. I wonder if Tylosin make him sick too. Can a blood test show why his tummy is so sensitive? I mean I can't even give him a little bit cheese or hamburger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tylosin is often used for digestive problems. It may be thw wheat or corn filler is making him sick.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=156633
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked my Angels Eyes bottle there is no corn or wheat filler in it. I have looked at Angels Glow and there is corn & whest in their product.


----------



## vikki (Dec 3, 2005)

I just ordered my bottle of new Angels Glow. I emailed them before I order expressing my concern that certain additives and preservatives that are in Angels Glow might cause allergies in our dogs. They replied that they are aware of this concern and they have come up with a new ingredients list for Angels Glow 

New ingredients: Blackstrap Molasses, Flax Seed, Rice Bran, Primary Dried, Yeast, Sunflower Seed, Freeze Dried Liver, Homovanillylamine hydrochloride, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Carrot, Freeze Dried Bone, Sulphated Ash, Dried Fish Meal, Freeze Dried Oyster, Sprouted Green Barley, Dried Kelp, Lecithin, and Yucca Schidi Extract.

Hope this new Angels Glow will help my baby maltese tear and muzzle stains


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Just in case you don't go back and reread my post, I made a mistake, I am using Angel Eyes not Angel's Glow. I am only using it once a week now and it is fantastis. There are no red stains at all. There are still some crusties that I wipe away with warm water each day. But there is no red. 

I hope I didn't cause anyone any problems.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson has been on Angel Eyes for a week and a half- and it's doing a great job. He doesn't have any new staining, and the area under his eyes is never wet anymore! I am cutting of the stained fur as it grows out. 

I will keep giving it to him daily until the two week mark, and then I will cut back to once a week. I also wanted to mention that according to the bottle Wilson was to get 1/2 tsp 1x a day-- I started him on 1/8 tsp 1x a day, and tried to increase it to 1/4 tsp- but he got an upset tummy. So I have only been giving him 1/8 tsp- and it has worked.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I just ordered my bottle of new Angels Glow. I emailed them before I order expressing my concern that certain additives and preservatives that are in Angels Glow might cause allergies in our dogs. They replied that they are aware of this concern and they have come up with a new ingredients list for Angels Glow
> 
> New ingredients: Blackstrap Molasses, Flax Seed, Rice Bran, Primary Dried, Yeast, Sunflower Seed, Freeze Dried Liver, Homovanillylamine hydrochloride, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Carrot, Freeze Dried Bone, Sulphated Ash, Dried Fish Meal, Freeze Dried Oyster, Sprouted Green Barley, Dried Kelp, Lecithin, and Yucca Schidi Extract.
> 
> ...


Vikki thank you for posting this...I have been using AG w/great success. I was a bit concerned with the wheat and other ingredients. Does anyone know what Homovanillylamine hydrochloride (that's a mouth full) is? I am almost ready to order another bottle, I have only about a third of the large sized one left. Valletta takes 1/4 tsp. every other day...we've strictly followed the directions, although her tear staining is completely gone. In another two weeks, we cut back to three times a week.


----------



## vikki (Dec 3, 2005)

> Vikki thank you for posting this...I have been using AG w/great success. I was a bit concerned with the wheat and other ingredients. Does anyone know what Homovanillylamine hydrochloride (that's a mouth full) is? I am almost ready to order another bottle, I have only about a third of the large sized one left. Valletta takes 1/4 tsp. every other day...we've strictly followed the directions, although her tear staining is completely gone. In another two weeks, we cut back to three times a week.[/B]


saltymalty, you are most welcome...just thought that I want to share this information as this new Angels Glow was not put up at their web site. It's only when I express my concern about the ingredients in the old Angels Glow, then they told me about this new product. I did ask them about the new ingredients, this is what they replied :

Blackstrap Molasses extracted from the sugar cane, Homovanillylamine hydrochloride, Sulphated Ash are separated components equivalent to Tylosin and Yucca Schidi Extract a root from the potato family.

Still waiting for my new Angels Glow to arrive...can't wait to try it out on my baby


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My Results with Angels Glow:

I started my dog on Angels Glow about 2 1/2 weeks before his groooming appointment. When he was done, the groomer had as usual trimmed the stained hair off of his eyes. It is now 1 week after that grooming and there are NO tear stains! I am extremely happy with Angels Glow and I can't believe how quickly it worked on his tear stains. I would definately recommend it!









**Remember: It does not treat existing tear stains, it only keeps new ones from forming. The old tear stained hair must be removed before you can see the results!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Where are the tear stains ???

Something strange is happening. for about 3 or 4 days Sparkey's tears are not red at all. his face is getting white and I have no idea why. Is it temporary? The only thing is that more than a month ago I used Angle Eyes for only 10 days on and off and such a small amount too. could it be because of that? He is 18 months old so it's not like he was teething or anything. but 2 months ago he was so bad. it was really red but now it's white. no new shampoo either. I saw that many people used Ange's glow for 10 days or so and the stains were gone forever. I hope this is the same.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sparkey's mom..did you start him on a new food? Has the weather changed? These things can cause or relieve eye staining.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hmmm, no new food but the weather is kind of rainy these days. it makes sense. the vet told me the tear stains are caused by sun light and it's been cloudy lately. still cloudy today but let's see what happens when the sun comes out. I hope that's not it though. it's almost always sunny here.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I bet part of his tear staining is allergery related. Maybe something that is in the air in the winter time was causing a reaction, and now that the weather is changing he isn't having a reaction. Hopefully this will last!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's tear stains change over the seasons and allergens. In Miami he's barely red at all, but when we visit Gainesville, with all the oak and pine pollen right now, he's all gunky and red and brown... he must have allergies. It will clear right up with a little angel's Glow when I get back home (about 5 days does it for him) but for now it looks icky







Poor baby!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sunshine causes eyestaining? That's a new one on me!







 I can't imagine why sunshine would create 
a breeding ground for red yeast. I can understand it drying up the tears and helping but not causing it.
Did the vet say why sunshine would do this? Maybe he meant lack of?


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Perhaps there's an association with sunshine and tearstains due to the allergen factor. I know my allergies are always better on days it is raining, because the rain has washed the pollen out of the air. So maybe sunny days are more pollen-filled, leading to more runny eyes. ? Just a theory







But I know it's true in my own case! In the summers I can't wait for afternoon showers to get all the pollen wet and stick to the ground so it's not in my nose!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> hmmm, no new food but the weather is kind of rainy these days. it makes sense. the vet told me the tear stains are caused by sun light and it's been cloudy lately. still cloudy today but let's see what happens when the sun comes out. I hope that's not it though. it's almost always sunny here.[/B]





> Sunshine causes eyestaining? That's a new one on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard this too from my vet, not sunshine nec. but when light hits their tears this is what causes it to turn the brown color, it doesn't come out of their eyes brown. I'll have to ask him the technical term he calls the tearstaining on the next visit.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes , my vet was also referring to the light from the sun. I don't know how fast the bacteria can grow but I had times that he came out of the grooming and he was so white and no hair around the eyes and within like 20 min the tears were coming out like if he was crying hard and I keep wiping it away and the Kleenex was red. So maybe sometimes it may not be the yeast or bacteria or I don't even think it is the light, I could swear that they just come out red. Hey I am not a biologist or anything so I'm just guessing. what ever it is , I don't like it.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

So, the active ingredient in Angel Eyes and Angel Glow and Eye Envy is a specific antibiotic.

I wonder what it is called, and if you could direct order it from your vet? Surely it would be cheaper, right?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

stini it's called tysolin, and you can get it from your vet. Although some vets don't believe that tear staining needs an anitbiotic, many think it's a cosmetic issue. I think you can order it online, without a prescription.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use Angel Glow for about two weeks when ever necessary. I originally ordered it a months ago when someone on this website said it was good. Actually it works great! I asked my vet about it and he said for the amount I'm giving them - it was fine for them. Maybe I'll try Angel Eyes the next time I need to order.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> hmmm, no new food but the weather is kind of rainy these days. it makes sense. the vet told me the tear stains are caused by sun light and it's been cloudy lately. still cloudy today but let's see what happens when the sun comes out. I hope that's not it though. it's almost always sunny here.[/B]


i just asked my vet today about the sun light causing the tearstains and she looked at me like i was nuts. lol 
she said she's never heard of that...she said the damp facial hair is a breeding ground for bacteria and yeast growth and the red stain that is most commonly seen is red yeast.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> I like coupons too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed an improved within about 7 days but after about 4 weeks it is next to nothing I won't use anything other product and Macy loves it.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

just wondering....anyone been using the product for about 3 weeks and still seeing minor staining? lola's eyes still tear with a slightly red tear...not as bad as before though!........


----------

